

How to pair socks from a pile efficiently? - sanathkumar
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14415881/how-to-pair-socks-from-a-pile-efficiently?rq=1

======
cmbaus
Attach a pair of socks with a safety pin before putting them in the laundry.

~~~
ohyes
okay, now solve the problem where my socks don't wear evenly.

------
cafard
Buy two types of socks: over-the-calf navy for work, white for exercise.

